
Ask HN: How to help fight climate change as a developer? - kcindric
Is our profession doomed to function in a profit-only niche or are there ways to join  the fight against the already obvious next global crisis?
======
caryd
You could use a pencil and turn off your electronics. You could also stop
reading fake news. The countries that cause the most harm are not interested.
The virtue signaling counties could turn off everything and still not make a
difference.

------
Winterflow3r
There is a rather famous blogpost by Bret Victor on this topic
[http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/](http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/)

~~~
kcindric
This is a really great post, thank you!

